# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  14th Portland Metro Reptile Expo -  August 18th!

## NWReptileExpos

*Portland Metro Reptile Expo 
Saturday, Aug. 18, 2012 & Jan. 26, 2013
Holiday Inn Conference Center
25425 SW 95th Ave.
Wilsonville, OR 97070

Seattle Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, TBA 2013
Renton Community Center
1715 Maple Valley Hwy.
Renton, WA 98057*

*NWReptileExpos.com*

----------


## NWReptileExpos

August 18th is coming up soon!  Here is the confirmed vendor list:


Acrylic Reptile Cages  Roseburg, OR

Airplantman Tropicals  Newberg, OR

All Things Reptile  Toledo, OR

Applegate Reptiles -Campo, CA

Beautiful Dragons -Albany, OR

Black Ink Reptiles  Everett, WA

C.E. Reptiles  University Place, WA

Corn Magic  Richland, WA

Constrictors Northwest  Ocean Shores, WA

Critter Cabana  Newberg & Wilsonville, OR

Da Rockman  Portland, OR

Deer Fern Farms -Arlington, WA

Driftwoods Frogs  Everett, WA

The Dragonz Den  Stayton, OR

Evergreen Reptiles  Spokane, WA

Gecko Exotics  Salem, OR

Geckos Unlimited  Cannon Beach, OR

Ghost House Cornsnakes  Elmira, OR

Greasy Creek Cornsnakes  Philomath, OR

Great NW Chameleons  Portland, OR

Heps Pets  Milwaukie, OR

Herp Nation Magazine  Burien, WA

High Desert Reptiles  Bend, OR

House of Reptiles  Tigard, OR

I.D. Gecko  Redmond, OR

Inland Reptile  Spokane, WA

Integrated Exotics  Lake Stevens, WA

J.A.L. Arboreals  Portland, OR

Jeff Hoffman  Vancouver, WA

Jim Karpinski  Gresham, OR

Kaydyns Animal House  Renton, WA

Lance Portal Reptiles/Gex Wear -Corvallis, OR

Lazy L Dragon Ranch  Drain, OR

Lizzies Lizards  Auburn, WA

Oregon Herpetological Society  Eugene, OR

Pacific Northwest Turtleworks  Kenmore, WA

Raining Reptiles  Auburn, WA

Reeds Dragons  Portland, OR

Reptopia  Bend, OR

Rextiles  Vancouver, WA

RMB Pet Feeders  Scotts Mills, OR

Roman Reptiles  Columbia City, OR

Russos Reptiles  Oregon City, OR

Ryan Young Reptiles  North, ID

Scentsy  Wenatchee, WA 

Slippery Creek Ranch/Glacier Rodents- Enumclaw, WA

Seattle Reptiles  Everett, WA

Secret Dragon Collectibles  Portland, OR

The Snake Pusher  Redmond, OR

South Side Serpents  Portland, OR

Southwest Animal Hospital  Beaverton, OR

Steve Perry Reptiles  North, ID

Tarantulas.com - Edmonds, WA

TNT Reptiles  Canby, OR

Tyson Hutchison  Richland, WA

Tropical Hut  Portland, OR

Voodoo Chameleons  St. Helens, OR

Wood Cliff Herps  Portland, OR

Yoncalla Frog  Yoncalla, OR

Zoo Med Laboratories  San Luis Obispo, CA




2013 SHOW DATES:

15th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, JANUARY 26, 2013
Holiday Inn Conference Center
25425 SW 95th Ave.
Wilsonville, OR 97070

4th Seattle Metro Reptile Expo 
Saturday, MAY 11, 2013
Renton Community Center
1715 Maple Valley Hwy.
Renton, WA 98057

16th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, AUGUST 17, 2013
Holiday Inn Conference Center
25425 SW 95th Ave.
Wilsonville, OR 97070

----------

